# realistic looking race track barriers?



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I saw a BIN auction on fleabay with drag strip structures - some modeled concrete barriers (lining the track) with advertising banners, and a starting light tree hanging from an across-the-track stand with banner. It looked nice, I guess I should have bought it, or at least watched it so I could look at it again.

Has anyone made or bought concrete nice looking scale track barriers? I think in the description the starting light was listed as JL - maybe it was an accessory in some diecast set? 

I checked the Walthers catalog, found highway construction stuff, but not what I was looking for. Any suggestions?


----------

